# John Deere 2955 gear stuck



## Davehartman99 (Mar 26, 2018)

Brought my 2955 in and highway shift won’t go in so can only make 4 low work. JD claims low isn’t working either and even though it shifts it is stuck in one gear. They want to take off cab and crack it open to get to transmission. Any ideas on another way to get the gear to pop out so I don’t need to do that?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

If you don't have any other hydraulic issues, I'd look at the throw linkages. If you have other issues then probably clutch pack problems...ewww!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

JD utility tractors such as 2950 with a cab were relatively new when I left JD dealership serving as service manager to begin custom farming. I have no personal experience with those models with a cab but the gearshift mechanism looks COMPLICATED. Due to cab sitting so close to rockshaft housing which serves as a trans top cover I agree that cab will probably require removal to diagnose shifting problem. If your tractor was an open station model I would think tang on end of shift rail broke off that gearshift lever fits in BUT THAT's not the case with a cab model. Have shift linkages under cab be visually inspected?


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70901/referrer/navigation/pgId/185377213


----------



## Davehartman99 (Mar 26, 2018)

I’ll look at linkages. The lower 4 gears work. Try e upper 4 lever won’t move into gear forward or reverse. It’s stuck in the middle. Tractor does go forward and reverse in lower gears just can’t engage upper. Will check out the items advised above before trying to pull cab. Thanks.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Davehartman99 said:


> I’ll look at linkages. The lower 4 gears work. Try e upper 4 lever won’t move into gear forward or reverse. It’s stuck in the middle. Tractor does go forward and reverse in lower gears just can’t engage upper. Will check out the items advised above before trying to pull cab. Thanks.


Don't know if you have any visual help but I ran across this parts diagram: 2955 - TRACTOR 50 POWER TRAIN EPC John Deere :: AVS.Parts


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

2billt
Hi-lo shift linkage you posted a link to is for hyd hi-lo not the manual high/low in gear trans that is hung in low speed on Dave's tractor.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> 2billt
> Hi-lo shift linkage you posted a link to is for hyd hi-lo not the manual high/low in gear trans that is hung in low speed on Dave's tractor.


Ah thanks, and now I see you previously provided a good link.


----------



## Davehartman99 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks all. I’ll check the linkage for sure before transmission.


----------

